# tax software for mac



## nino (May 29, 2005)

can anyone recommend a good tax software for the mac.

thanks


----------



## William (Jan 5, 2004)

Try TaxTron, at

www.taxtron.ca

It is the successor of GriffTax, which I have used for years. For my money, it is the best of the increasingly few do-it-yourself tax calculation programmes available for Macintosh. And it is Canadian (though I imagine it will not be so for long.) This year it will require Mac OS X, any version. It will not be distributed until some time in January, but you can put it your order already (to be paid later).

William


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I agree with Willliam. I've been using it since '96. Used it with both simple returns and very complicated ones. Works great.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

My new iMac came with Quicken 2006. I think it's a decent app.


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

William said:


> It will not be distributed until some time in January, but you can put it your order already (to be paid later).
> 
> William


William: Actually, I pre-ordered mine and they charged my visa right away. Just FYI.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

SkyHook said:


> NETFILE doesn't seem up to date yet, for the 2005 tax year.


I think it's usually mid February before Netfile goes online for filing in the new year. They may start posting the certified products soon though. It of course depends on the vendors getting their software done.


----------

